
Mastering Coffee Delivery, One Tray at a Time - ananddass
https://medium.com/the-dispatcher/mastering-coffee-delivery-one-tray-at-a-time-c5081e525f48
======
rbinv
Cool insight, thanks for that.

How long (on average) does a delivery take once you pickup the processed order
from Starbucks? Have you guys measured any significant differences in
temperature?

~~~
ananddass
It really depends on the order distribution of distances for a specific store
but on average its ~7 minutes from pickup to dropoff. Regarding difference in
temperature, the coffee travels in insulated bags and so we aren't seeing
significant differences. We are monitoring customer satisfaction scores on
these orders and will tweak as we go along as we find opportunities.

------
lmm
I don't get how this was such a last-minute, all-nighters-all-round thing.
Would it really have been so bad to take 4 weeks and do it properly?

~~~
morley
This is complete speculation, but I'm guessing that the Starbucks deal
happened late (as does any deal between higher executives that don't have to
implement it), and the dealmakers wanted it running as soon as possible.

~~~
ananddass
Actually, Postmates & Starbucks have been working on this partnership for a
while now. We began operationally testing this in the last couple of months.
As with all tests, there were kinks that needed to be worked out and new
problems to be solved. Transporting coffee, spill-proof, at scale was one of
those.

------
brelven
How much did these trays cost?

~~~
ananddass
We were optimizing for speed so didn't really shoot for optimizing costs as
much. It cost us about $6.61 in material costs and $5.25 in laser cutting
time.

------
biggio
First world problems

------
AjithAntony
Feels like it should be 5 five cups, with another one in the center. Unless
you know you need to keep them a fixed distance from the perimeter.

~~~
maxerickson
More complicated to manufacture.

